# Can you make more money with Uber XL or Lyft Plus?



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello. Can you help me figure out if Uber XL and Lyft Plus can help me make more money rather than driving my Mazda 3 Uber x and lyft? I'm planning on selling my Mazda 3 and buying a 2012 Toyota Sienna. The gas miles per gallon is about 15 per gallon. Or perhaps 2007-2012 Honda or Toyota can?

My concern is I have a very hard time finding the fares with surge. The miles per gallon on the Toyota Sienna is very low. Do you think 160,000 miles is a lot of miles for a used van? I read on here some are saying to buy a 2005 model.

My family and I are not doing well financially and driving for Uber and lyft is our only choice.

If you have experience with XL vehicle can you let me know if this is a good idea?

I see the Honda Odyssey have transmission problems 2000-2004.

*uberXL*
Affordable rides for groups up to 6
Base Fare $1.00
Per Minute $0.30
Per Mile $1.61
Booking Fee $2.35
Minimum Fare $8.35
Cancellation Fee $5.00

Lyft plus
Cancel Penalty$5.00Service Fee*$2.35Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty$10.00Cost Per Mile$1.61Cost Per Minute$0.30Base Fare$1.00Maximum Fare$400.00Minimum Fare$6.00Airport Fees‡Varies

Thank you

Maria's Uber Los angeles


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

If you're not doing well financially, the very last thing I would do is even think about a car that gets 15 mpg. If your goal is to make money doing uber, you need to buy a used Prius.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i got a car to do uberxl, lyft plus, and lyft permier.

I got more in tips, I definitely make a lot more than uber x.

21 hours of driving
I made $1200
Spent around $100 in gas

So after 21 hours of driving, I made $1100

On UberX, I can probably make $500 after 21 hours of driving, my gas bill would've been $40 so i would made $460.

I definitely prefer the XL platform


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

azndriver87 said:


> I definitely prefer the XL platform


It depends if your area actually has a demand for XL, though... Not many areas can be XL-only and keep busy


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

in DC there's a LOT of demand.

I realize there are a lot of people just order a xl ride for themselves or +1, just because they want a more comfortable rides. only 1 out of 5 rides I give is actually for a party of 6


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

If you have a hard time finding surge fares on x, you will have a hard time finding xl fares. Even surge xl are a necessity, they help bring dollars per mile up.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

every surge is "helpful" but you shouldn't rely on it. think of it as a bonus, not a necessity.


----------



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone! Have a happy thanksgiving!


----------

